# Bob sikes 12/11/20



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

Went to bob sikes last night got there around 9pm didnt have any luck catching bait prior to getting there so went GBBT and got some mullet. Set out 3 rods with cut mullet and started fish around the pilings for smaller bait fish. Ended up catching 6 nice sized pig fish and started cutting them up and swapped the mullet out for fresh bait. Had new baits in the water maybe 20 mins when I got the first bite and it ran me under the bridge. Had about 3 more good runs but no hook ups. Then run number 5 was the ticket with a 24 inch red fish. Had a 2 more hook ups but was broke off under the bridge. Finally called it a night around 3am and went home. But when I was leaveing one of the other guys there caught a nice bull red. So I cleaned the red this morning and found 2 baby flounder in its belly thought was pretty cool. Looks like fried fish and fries tonight


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome. i sure do miss 3 mile fishing pier.
jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Do yourself a favor....take a couple good filets of red fish, get a cast iron skillet as hot as you can get it, butter it, then season the crap outta the red and let her blacken!!! Best way to eat reds!!! Sounds like a good night fer ya'll!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those "baby flounder" are what shrimpers call "twat covers" and their real name is hogchokers.


----------



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

Jason said:


> Do yourself a favor....take a couple good filets of red fish, get a cast iron skillet as hot as you can get it, butter it, then season the crap outta the red and let her blacken!!! Best way to eat reds!!! Sounds like a good night fer ya'll!!!


I ended up doing that with half of it the other half I seasoned with a little garlic powder, onion powder, and Tony chacheres. Cut up some onions and lemons and put on top of it with some butter slices, wrapped it in aluminum foil and baked it in the oven for about 25 mins at 400° it was amazing and the blackened turned out really good as well


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Forgot to ad that you were nominated in the ohhhh sooooo popular FOOT THREAD too!!!!


----------

